

Ask HN: Did Bill Gates took Twitter down? - eraad

Yesterday, Bill Gates joined Twitter and attracted a huge amount of followers in a matter of hours. Today everyone is getting the whale.
======
TrevorJ
I doubt it, compared to the overall volume he would still be a drop in the
bucket and it isn't unusual to see outages even on normal days.

~~~
eraad
Yeah you are right, it may be pure coincidence or just bad luck in the form of
the blue whale of death.

